# Workplace accident



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

My wife fell into an upholstery machine the other day.

She's fully recovered now.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sofa so good then. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Couched in familiar terms :wink:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

She was stitched up !

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Plenty of padding and buttoned up.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It cushioned the blow.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Is she highly sprung ? or does she cope with tension well.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Knocked the stuffing out of her though. Had to rub in some caster oil to stop the squeaking before trundleing off home.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Remember not to sit on her arms by mistake


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

These Suite jokes are Sofa-King good.....


----------

